# Suche jemanden der mich wirbt



## Macka80 (15. Juni 2015)

Hallo

 

will wieder in WoW anfangen und suche deshalb jemanden der mich wirbt! Ich will 4 Chars leveln 2 Locks und 2 Schamis. Server Aegwynn und Ravencrest alles Ally chars.

 

Onlinezeiten sind jeden Tag ab 18 Uhr.

 

Wer Interesse hat kann sich hier im Thread melden oder mir eine PM schreiben


----------



## Zippo2512 (19. Juni 2015)

Ich würde dich gerne Werben, ich schreib die eine PM noch


----------



## VodiCat (21. Juni 2015)

Hi hast du schon einen Partner gefunden


----------

